# WSCAD 4.0 Mega updatefähig auf 4.4 zu verkaufen



## scheuren (25 September 2004)

Hallo verkaufe WSCAD 4.0 MEGA zum Festpreis v0n 800.-Euro.
Die Software ist Updatefähig auf 4.4.
Dabei ist ein Dongle für die Druckerschnittstelle, Diskette und Handbuch.

Im Dezember kommt 5.0 MEGA auch die kann man mit der 4.0 MEGA updaten

MFG.
Dieter


----------



## gravieren (31 Dezember 2007)

Hi



> Im Dezember kommt 5.0 MEGA auch die kann man mit der 4.0 MEGA updaten


Dezember 2006    




Äh, die Version 5.0, 5.1, 5.2  gibts schon seit fast einem Jahr.

Aktuell ist die 5.3  !

Oder sehe ich das Falsch.
P.S:  Will dir NICHT dein Geschäft madig machen.


----------



## MSB (31 Dezember 2007)

Damals am 25.9.*2004* mag er wohl recht gehabt haben!


----------

